# Recommendations on where to go crabbing



## CardShark (11 mo ago)

I just moved to north Pensacola and would love to find a couple of spots to go crabbing, either by hand lining or throwing some traps.

I'm not asking for any honey holes, just some general areas to get me started so I can explore.

I live by University of West Florida so somewhere close would be nice but I don't mind driving at all for better crabbing.


----------



## CardShark (11 mo ago)

I still need to buy crab traps so where and what exactly to buy would be appreciated as well.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

Some people walk the grass flats at night with a net, and shine a light looking for them. They do well.
I go to L & T Seafood and buy them live.


----------



## CardShark (11 mo ago)

BananaTom said:


> Some people walk the grass flats at night with a net, and shine a light looking for them. They do well.
> I go to L & T Seafood and buy them live.


I would definitely be down to try that.

Is there anywhere in particular you can think of where I can go? I'm still learning the lay of the land here.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

three mile bridge around the welcome center.
jack


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

three mile bridge around the welcome center.
jack


----------



## CardShark (11 mo ago)

jack2 said:


> three mile bridge around the welcome center.
> jack


Is Visit Pensacola the place you're talking about? 1401 E Gregory St, Pensacola, FL 32502


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

When I lived in Panama City I used to go crabbing a lot, mostly because my Mom loved it.
It wasn’t unusual for us to catch 50 off the old Hathaway bridge in less than 2 hours dropping down string traps. Also had good luck putting out snapper heads several yards from shore and checking them every few minutes carrying a long-handled net.
There weren’t as many commercial crabbers back then.
The only time I’ve been in recent history is a few years ago on the soundside at Fort Pickens walking with a long-handled net and did pretty well.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

CardShark said:


> Is Visit Pensacola the place you're talking about? 1401 E Gregory St, Pensacola, FL 32502


yep, i always thought it was 17th
jack


----------



## Bigc2013 (Aug 1, 2016)

Live Oak national seashore in gulf breeze on the sound side is pretty good once it warm up a bit 😉


----------



## CardShark (11 mo ago)

Thanks for the recommendations guys, it's much appreciated


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

Chimney Park is a good place to try at night with a net.
Park West, on the north side on Pensacola Beach and then walk west.


----------



## DLo (Oct 2, 2007)

Is it true you're not allowed to check traps at night any more?


----------



## CardShark (11 mo ago)

BananaTom said:


> Chimney Park is a good place to try at night with a net.
> Park West, on the north side on Pensacola Beach and then walk west.


Awesome, would definitely like to try at night with a net.

Looks like Chimney Park is pretty close to me so will probably try that first.
Where do I park there?

As far as Park West, is that off Fort Pickens Rd?


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

*Looks like Chimney Park is pretty close to me so will probably try that first.
Where do I park there?*
There is a parking lot for it, right on Scenic highway

*As far as Park West, is that off Fort Pickens Rd?*
Yes, head west on FR Pickens Road
You will come to the last structures before Fort Pickens on the left / southside / GOM Side.
Those Pavilions are part of Park West aka Chicken Bone Beach.
The parking lot on the north side of the road is the place to park.
Enter the water and wade west, it is shallow a along there and it might be the place to produce the most


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

i think somebody posted last year a bounty at chicken bone. can't remember who it was.
jack


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

jack2 said:


> i think somebody posted last year a bounty at chicken bone. can't remember who it was.
> jack


Yes, I remember it, they were walking on the northside of Chicken Bone


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

tom, let's tellem to go when the water is moving. the crabs ain't there unless the water is moving.
edit: i guess i should explain. high, low, ebb tide don't go.
jack


----------



## CardShark (11 mo ago)

BananaTom said:


> *Looks like Chimney Park is pretty close to me so will probably try that first.
> Where do I park there?*
> There is a parking lot for it, right on Scenic highway
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot!


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

CardShark said:


> I still need to buy crab traps so where and what exactly to buy would be appreciated as well.











Sand flea rake only traps are sold


Traps are SOLD, Sand flea rake 5-10 foot pole, Rake body 43 years old, good hardware cloth. $20 Will not hold, call when you are on the way. 850-944-3334




www.pensacolafishingforum.com


----------

